# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Z3X Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0031 Update, Wow!

## 4gsmmaroc

*Z3X Samsung 2g tool 3.5.0031 Update 
- Added S5780 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair, Repair SWAP 
- Added E2600 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3310 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3312 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3330 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3332 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3350 flash, read code, unlock, imei repair via patch firmware first in the world
- Added C3520 read code, unlock, imei repair via micro-uart cable in TAT mode  first in the world  
HOWTO: 
For unlock or repair E2600, C3310, C3312, C3330, C3332, C3350, C3520 just flash via Z3X any original firmware
  and then do repair or unlock* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

